# need help in buying a graphic card.people into 3d and Maya help.



## tango_cash (Jul 26, 2008)

hi ppl
i want to buy a graphic card. i need it for maya, digital fusion, after effect,photoshop.
i have to work on maya vfx i.e particles,dynamics(it needs hardware rendering)
my budget is Rs5000 

this is my present config.
Intel P4 2.8gz with H.T
915GAV Intel  orignal mobo
1.75gb of DDR1 ram (planning to buy another 1gb stick and replace it with my 256Mb stick)
250gb+320gb sata hdd.
1 Sony DVD writer
1 LG CD writer
Colorsit Power Supply 400w- >>> i have posted about this at *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=93744.

i am not planning on upgrading the whole system now.
and i know quadro is the way to go for applications like Maya but buying a quadro is  not an option unless one comes for upto Rs5000.

i have some questions-
1. i have been told that if i am unable to use a quadro then i should just use any low end graphic card because a gaming graphic card will not help in maya.so buying a higher end card does not make sense,some have also suggested me to go for the 7XXX series card as they cost only rs2000.how true is it?? and now i am not into gaming that much.(time hee nahi hai)

2.i have heard a lot about 8600gt on the forum.but don't know about the ATI cards in my budget.so pls give some ATI models also.and i have heard it is better to go for ATI models for Maya because it helps in some way.how true is it???

so pls suggest a gfx card for my purpose and mention the price.also if anyone has idea how much 1gb DDR1 ram (prefrebly transcend)costs pls tell.
thank u.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 26, 2008)

I guess for just about the amount you can buy ATi 3650. I'd surely recommend that over 8600GT.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 26, 2008)

ATI HD 2600 Xt can be soft modded to Fire GL, and it performs almost close to quadros of 20k+ range.
*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=568
this is the best bet, but ull void the warranty.
but once it got working, ull be more than happy with the results as it performs far better than Quadro FX 1500.
2600Xt can be softmodded to FireGL V5600 which is more than 6 times expensive.
get the 512 MB version, either with GDDR3 or GDDR4.


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 26, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> ATI HD 2600 Xt can be soft modded to Fire GL, and it performs almost close to quadros of 20k+ range.
> *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=568
> this is the best bet, but ull void the warranty.
> but once it got working, ull be more than happy with the results as it performs far better than Quadro FX 1500.
> ...


 
+1

or u can get 3650 but this is way better for that kind of job


----------



## ancientrites (Jul 26, 2008)

5000 is too low.i prefer nvidia over amdati.the below ones may come closer to 5000/- pls dont count on me.

palit 8600gt 256 ddr3
evga 8600gt 256 ddr3
xfx 8600gt 256 ddr3
zebronics 256 ddr3
leadtek 256 ddr3 

i dont know about amdati graphic card because i have never used it.


----------



## hellgate (Jul 26, 2008)

ur best bet is wat dominator suggested else go for 3650.


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2008)

Go for what dominator has suggested.
If you like nvidia & if you can spend Rs. 1500 more then go for Palit 9600GSO 384MB GDDR3 Edition.

That will better than 8600GT .


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 26, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> I guess for just about the amount you can buy ATi 3650. I'd surely recommend that over 8600GT.



+1


----------



## spikygv (Jul 26, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> ATI HD 2600 Xt can be soft modded to Fire GL, and it performs almost close to quadros of 20k+ range.
> *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=568
> this is the best bet, but ull void the warranty.
> but once it got working, ull be more than happy with the results as it performs far better than Quadro FX 1500.
> ...



++1 . if u can do that , its the best. otherwise radeon 3650. dont consider 8600GT coz it runs rather hot and u're not into gaming.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 26, 2008)

Domi is your man.


----------



## nvidia (Jul 26, 2008)

+1 for dOm1naTOr.
Dont buy the 8600GT. Instead of spending tons you can get this a mod it. And just be careful with it as modding it will void your warranty. But its a better option than buying something thats insanely expensive.


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 26, 2008)

@tango_cash
sry can't help you with professional apps.
8600GT for gaming. All I can recommend is to check for plugins and support for you app before buying.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 26, 2008)

gelato is crap


----------



## desiibond (Jul 26, 2008)

tango_cash said:


> hi ppl
> i want to buy a graphic card. i need it for maya, digital fusion, after effect,photoshop.
> i have to work on maya vfx i.e particles,dynamics(it needs hardware rendering)
> my budget is Rs5000
> ...



No way to increase your budget to 9k?? If you can, get HD4850. That's one heck of a card. Don't hurry.


----------



## acewin (Jul 27, 2008)

truly ATI card are better for rendering with maya and 3D Max.
I would suggest you Ati graphix card from sapphire for this work.
Be it HD3650 or 2600 series.

Also if you are thinking just of movies Ati would come up up better.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jul 27, 2008)

@tango-There are so many people helping you out here since you started a thread. I don't understand the reason to PM a request to check the thread!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 27, 2008)

ATi 2600 XT wont be a bad choice with modification, but then again are you up for the risk


----------



## tango_cash (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks for the help everyone.
any idea about price of 2600xt and 3650???



dOm1naTOr said:


> ATI HD 2600 Xt can be soft modded to Fire GL, and it performs almost close to quadros of 20k+ range.
> *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=568
> this is the best bet, but ull void the warranty.
> but once it got working, ull be more than happy with the results as it performs far better than Quadro FX 1500.
> ...



thanks for the info dude.btw which are the companies who sell ati cards, and which one should i go for.(if any specific model).
how is the ATI HD 2600 Xt in comparison to 8600gt in terms of there performance(in games)??


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 29, 2008)

2600XT with GDDR3 or 4 are almost lil better than 8600GT in games[may vary is some games].


----------



## tango_cash (Jul 30, 2008)

here are the prices

2600 PRO 512 MB= 2950/-
2600 XT 256MB = 5100/-
3650 512 MB DDR2 = 3500/-
3850 512MB DDR3= 5900/- 

Mercury 8600 GT 256MB RAM DDR3 =2400/-
XFX 8600 GT 256MB RAM DDR3 =4450/-
8600GT 512 MB DDR2 = 3400/-

1GB DDR1 transcend ram(tetra pack)= 1500/-

so which one you people suggest.
how is mercury card.i can buy both ram and the mercury card in 3900/-.but not sure about it's quality.


----------



## acewin (Jul 31, 2008)

tango_cash said:


> here are the prices i got in hyderabad ctc mall.
> 
> 2600 PRO 512 MB= 2950/-
> 2600 XT 256MB = 5100/-
> ...



LOL, dont you think 3850 512 MB DDR3 is a steal at that price, 

GO buy it quick without even thinking for anything else.
You would not get 512 MB DDR3 of any nVidia or Ati in that price. It would be a bonnanza offer or something if they are giving it at that price. Which company is that made of the 3850 model


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 31, 2008)

yup, 3850 is real steal. It a good card and performs close to 9600GT, and consumes less power, and also a hell of an overclocker..after oc, it can even outperform 3870!


----------



## acewin (Jul 31, 2008)

I am not saying its not a good card, but what I am saying if you are getting a sub 6K 512 MB DDR3 card then why would you go for any card which is costlier. What is the actual price and company of the card mentioned above. the Ati 3850


----------



## desiibond (Jul 31, 2008)

unbelievable. 3850 for 6k????

and is it DDR3 card or GDDR3 card?


----------



## acewin (Jul 31, 2008)

well if I am buying a PC this week and think of buying a graphic card, I wihtout doubt will grab that piece, heehe


----------

